# xfce4 on gentoo 不能识别图片文件问题

## Crazy_Jerry

在gentoo中新装的xfce4,但是不能显示图片，不识别jpg图片，比如用eog、ristretto 不能打开.jpg的图片文件，不能修改背景图片，因为不能识别图片文件，有解决办法没？谢谢

----------

